# Smartliner 19 Cabin oder Admiral Tuna 560



## Chips (15. April 2015)

Hallo, 

will mich Bootsmäßig vergrößern (bislang 14 Fuß Orkney mit 20 PS). 
Fahrgebiet ist Ostsee und evtll. mal mit nach Norge.

Das Konzept mit der Vorderkajüte wie beim Orkney sagt mir zu. Bin dabei
auf die Smartliner Cabin 19  und die Tuna 560 gestoßen.

Preislich und gewichtsmäßig nehmen Sie sich beide nicht viel.
9.500€-10.700€ und 670-750kg.

Das Tuna 560 habe ich schon besichtigt in Neustadt, ein ganz schöner Klotz.

Das Smartliner 19 ist bei Bonnke z.Zt. leider nicht da, sonst hätte ich es mir auch schon mal angesehen.

Hat jemand solch ein Boot im Besitz oder ist es schon einmal gefahren und kann mir etwas dazu sagen (Fahreigenschaften,
Seitenstabilität, Rauhwasserverhalten)
 und mit welcher Motorisierung ;+

Mir schwebt der Yamaha 60 oder 70 PS vor?

Oder hat jemand noch andere Bootstips für mich?

Viele Grüße#h
Chips


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Smartliner 19 Cabin oder Admiral Tuna 560*

Smartliner ist ist ein Dreikieler- entsprechend hohe Ruhestabilität und entsprechend hartes einsetzen, wenns mal rauer wird.


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. April 2015)

*AW: Smartliner 19 Cabin oder Admiral Tuna 560*

Das Admiral ist ne Überproduktion vom 19er Dolmøybat,  hergestellt auf der Hitra vorgelagerten Insel Dolmøy. 

Ist zwar recht schwer,  aber mit drei Leuten kannst damit noch stehend angeln. Haben das Dingen letztes Jahr ne Woche ausgiebig malträtiert. 
Das Boot hält richtig was aus und ist auch bei 1,5m Wellen gut zu händeln. Knallt dann zwar etwas,  aber man kriegt kein Bedenken oder gar Angst. 

Die Minimale Motorisierung von 60PS reicht für Gleitfahrt mit zwei gestandenen Kerlen und ein wenig Ausrüstung - ideal wären meiner Meinung nach 80- 90PS

Honeyball wird vermutlich auch noch was zum Boot posten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Smartliner 19 Cabin oder Admiral Tuna 560*

Ein Rumpf mit abgewinkelter Kimm ist noch kein Dreikieler, aber bei rauem Wetter nimmt man das Schlagen des Rumpfes stärker war.

Findet sich aber bei vielen Booten in der Größe wie auch von Quicksilver.

Die Rumpfform gleitet schneller und es kann im Vergleich mit einem Rumpf ohne abgewinkelter Kimm ein weniger leistungsstarker  Motor gefahren werden und es kann mit weniger Verbrauch gefahren werden.

Es ist also eine Frage bei welchem Wetter man überwiegend das Boot nutzt und wie die Prioritäten gesetzt werden.

@Dorschbremse:  http://www.admiral-boats.com/de/kontakt-1

Admiralboats werden in Polen hergestellt wie smartliner auch, zumindest die GFK Boote.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Smartliner 19 Cabin oder Admiral Tuna 560*

Sch....., hast natürlich recht, ich hab die mit den Limbos verwechselt..


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. April 2015)

*AW: Smartliner 19 Cabin oder Admiral Tuna 560*

@testudo -http://www.dolmoy.no/baat/baat/vis/4

Das wäre dann das Original.... #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Smartliner 19 Cabin oder Admiral Tuna 560*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> @testudo -http://www.dolmoy.no/baat/baat/vis/4
> 
> Das wäre dann das Original.... #h



Hi, verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, es geht mir nicht darum was besser oder original ist, ich  habe nur mal festgestellt, dass ein Großteil der Boote aus Polen kommen. Egal ob QS Benetau, oder eben sakandinavische Hersteller.

Die Facebookseite von Admiralboats zeigt Bilder, von Booten, die sie für Dolmøy bauen.

Dolmøy zeigt nicht ein einziges Bild der Produktion ;-)

Ich tippe, das ist der Auftraggeber trifft es eher.


----------



## Chips (17. April 2015)

*AW: Smartliner 19 Cabin oder Admiral Tuna 560*

Hallo,

danke erstmal für die Antworten.

Das Smartliner 19 wurde mal von der Zeitschrift Skipper "getestet" oder besser gesagt vorgestellt,  http://www.skipper-online.com/smartliner-19/.

Soll mit 50 PS schon ordentlich laufen, deswegen denke ich das ich mit 60PS hinreiche, ist ja auch eine Preisfrage|rolleyes

Im Vergleich zum Tuna 560 ist der Freibord mit angegeben 66cm zu gemessenen 82 cm im Tuna aber erheblich niedriger.
Insgesamt wirkt es im optischen "Bildvergleich" viel zierlicher, dürfte aber umgedreht weniger Seitenwind bzw. Driftanfälliger sein.

Ich habe gesehen das die Smartliner in 19 und 21 Fuß bei
einigen Camps in Norge angeboten werden.

Hat da jemand schon praktische Erfahrungen sammeln können?

Viele Grüße
Chips


----------

